# 10 Speed Slipping



## wrongway (Jul 28, 2020)

I finally have the BSA off the stand and outside on the road.....for about 2 minutes! The chain (new) was slipping and, even thought it was nearly perfect on the stand, the chain jumped off between the sprocket and plate on the front. I guess I have more adjusting to do on the front deraiuller, but the slipping?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 28, 2020)

Did you replace the freewheel, and chain rings too? Did you check for tight links in the chain?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 28, 2020)

chain & cogs wear together and the smallest cog wears the fastest. 
new chain + old cog often = slipping under pressure





__





						Bicycle Chain and Sprocket Engagement and Wear
					

Maintenance of bicycle chains.



					www.sheldonbrown.com


----------



## wrongway (Jul 28, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Did you replace the freewheel, and chain rings too? Did you check for tight links in the chain?



No, I guess I didn't do any of that. The brief time I rode it around before I tore it apart it wouldn't skip at all. Still some homework to do?


----------



## wrongway (Jul 28, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> chain & cogs wear together and the smallest cog wears the fastest.
> new chain + old cog often = slipping under pressure
> 
> 
> ...



Should I put the old chain back on?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 28, 2020)

wrongway said:


> Should I put the old chain back on?




i might try that.
park has a couple chain checker tools, one is ~$10


----------



## juvela (Jul 28, 2020)

-----

no special tools, knowledge or technique is required to check for chain "stretch" (wear)

just lay the chain out straight and measure the distance between 25 pin centres.  however much it is over 12" is the amount of "stretch"/wear.

some folks replace the chain at 1/16", others at different amounts of "stretch."

as posted above, the small cogs on the gear block tend to wear the most quickly.

often you will have skipping on the two smallest cogs and not on any of the others.

mounting a new chain with an old block is asking for difficulty.

BITD individual cogs were available for purchase separately.

you can check online for the availability of replacement cogs for your brand and model of gear block.

alternately, you can just replace it with a fresh one.

---

occasionally one can encounter a new chain which to too stiff laterally to shift properly

this could be a possible cause for your symptom on the front...

two more likely causes are a bent chainwheel or a misadjusted front mech

-----


----------



## wrongway (Jul 29, 2020)

I think I figured it out. This bike has been a struggle! I re-adjusted the front deraiuller and now it's shifting as it should. Staying on both sprockets as it should. The chain slipping may just me getting used to an old Huret Allvit. I may look for something a bit more reliable? This shifts so stiff! That can't be right? Can it?


----------



## juvela (Jul 29, 2020)

-----

they are famous for shifting late

usually one has to overshift slightly to get the chain onto the desired cog and then come back and trim post shift

you could always do a complete disassembly and cleaning to get rid of decades of accumulated schmutz...

in case it is of any help here is the manufacturer's instruction page and parts drawing for the Allvit -












-----


----------

